# 96 Altima timing cover / oil leak???



## Umby (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm posting this for a friend that has a '96 Altima w/ about 122k. Recently she has been experiencing the oil light flickering. After a trip to the mechanic she was told that the timing chain has started to wear through the timing cover and that she was losing oil??? Does this sound like a possibility? She was quoted about $1100 for replacement of the chain, guards, etc... HELP!!!


----------



## Umby (Feb 17, 2005)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

That must be some chain, in order for it to wear though a steel cover. Does the engine make any unusual sound


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Actually the front timing cover is aluminum so that is possible, but that thing must have been or is a noisy banshee because that chain takes a long time to wear that much. Did it put a hole in the valve cover or in the front cover? Because it is alot harder for the lower chain to go thru the front cover than the upper chain thru the valve cover. I would get a Haynes manual for the car and then you can decide on whether or not you want to attempt the work for your friend. 
The link has most of the parts needed to do the job correctly however you will still need the cover which has a hole worn in it.
http://www.courtesyparts.com/altima/U13_tckit.html

Otherwise you won't have much choice.

Troy


----------



## Umby (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanx for the help guys! I'll check into it.


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i have a 93 with a leaky timing chain cover. and was told that after 100,000+ miles that the cover becomes warped that could also be your friends problem


----------



## Umby (Feb 17, 2005)

That makes sense. THANX!!!


----------

